# Australian City Skylines



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

I thought I would make a thread to showcase our cities skylines. They're still works in progress  So here they are,
City skylines of Australia in order of population.



*Sydney, New South Wales - 4,500,000*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/harlz_/3832731185/sizes/l/


*Melbourne, Victoria - 4,000,000*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/novakreo/1004516259/sizes/l/


*Brisbane, Queensland - 2,000,000*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jezza323/4304619449/sizes/o/


*Perth, Western Australia - 1,600,000*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/levibuzolic/4379059094/


*Adelaide, South Australia - 1,200,000*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2090782960/sizes/o/


*Gold Coast, Queensland - 600,000*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4221544688/sizes/l/


*Newcastle, New South Wales - 550,000*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dopey_boy/1496422032/sizes/l/


*Canberra, Australian Capital Territory - 350,000*









laxor​


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

*Sydney*

















Nick_Fisher, flickr


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

*Melbourne*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/md81/389061473/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ppym1/347644737/sizes/l/


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

*Brisbane*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4092107707/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4328879860/sizes/l/


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

*Perth*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2309773086/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/stephenk1977/4574279158/sizes/l/


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

*Adelaide*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/riddles81/419660363/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/chrishammondross/3530331182/sizes/l/


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

*The Gold Coast*

















http://www.flickr.com/photos/auroraz/3392777075/sizes/l/


----------



## 863552 (Jan 27, 2010)

Cool!


----------



## nameless dude (Dec 16, 2008)

Perth:









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4008/4550039010_faab203dd4_o.jpg









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2677/4540261732_614eee244a_o.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4026/4578141536_1a13b0aa8d_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4059/4578158124_d30eab8964_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4064/4577478519_2fd8884805_b.jpg









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2745/4547271629_5b745b230a_o.jpg


----------



## Kaiser (Oct 16, 2005)

Australia never fails to amaze me!


----------



## fox1 (Apr 27, 2003)

source: sackerman519 riviera2005 obnoxiousfacialscenes lightcliff bluebulgaria christopher chan [email protected] [email protected] 2538 [email protected] halloleo


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

--


----------



## dutchmaster (May 23, 2007)

Australia has some amazing skylines. Sydney is by far the most imponent of the southern hemisphere and probably one of the most in the world. I like the Perth one too, very nice specially at night.


----------



## yousername (Oct 30, 2009)

*Beautiful Adelaide*

























All images from abovephotography.com


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

*Melbourne*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3274294930/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/c3ltics24/2174831262/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/esereth/4513604869/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/pics-or-it-didnt-happen/3742732874/sizes/l/


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

*Brisbane*

(see it big here)








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4565590718/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/kanegledhill/4580496951/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4026128024/sizes/l/


----------



## jpsolarized (May 3, 2009)

great pictures, a little heavy but if you're willing to get some rush out of skylines then it's worth the wait


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

*The Gold Coast*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/danial79/2205206354/sizes/o/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/awalktoyesterday/4436987176/sizes/o/


*Perth*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pppy/4581264781/in/set-72157623998551938/


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

*Melbourne*









http://jtalon.deviantart.com/art/This-is-Melbourne-120646674?q=+sort:time+Melbourne+skyline&qo=233








http://jawg1982.deviantart.com/art/Melbourne-Skyline-170650132?q=+sort:time+Melbourne+skyline&qo=33








http://fazz1977.deviantart.com/art/City-Skylines-149968278?q=+sort:time+Melbourne+skyline&qo=124








http://tariqphoto.deviantart.com/art/Marvellous-Melbourne-176906235?q=+sort:time+Melbourne&qo=53








http://reeceb.deviantart.com/art/Me...04?qj=1&q=+sort:time+Melbourne+skyline&qo=458








http://white-rhino.deviantart.com/a...15?qj=3&q=+sort:time+Melbourne+skyline&qo=813








http://brizzledood.deviantart.com/a...07?qj=2&q=+sort:time+Melbourne+skyline&qo=699


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

...Melbourne...


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

*Gold Coast*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/atukzphotography/4822738119/sizes/l/








me








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4933670633/sizes/l/



*Perth*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4922887391/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4807542809/sizes/l/in/photostream/



*Sydney*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/brj_bringin_the_shit_up_in_here_bitches/4932998175/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/fred_z/4903148725/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/brynsphotos/4779829060/sizes/l/


----------



## Diego N (Apr 1, 2010)

Wow, these images are enough to change my wallpaper...
:bow:


----------



## jpsolarized (May 3, 2009)

awesome pics Dime, the Melbourne ones are inspiring


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

Melbourne









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3512789120/sizes/l/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing, very nice skylines especially Gold Coast and Melbourne


----------



## GIM (Oct 31, 2007)

Each more beautiful than the other! Australia is rich, modern and beautiful in all its cities


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

Brisbane









http://www.flickr.com/photos/adamgormley/4339389196/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

Brisbane









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5291380707/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/johnschluter/5286476984/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Melbourne









http://www.flickr.com/photos/night_photographer/5276415288/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/frans16611/5254571252/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/cyclingscotty/5240569129/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

Sydney









http://www.flickr.com/photos/laurenfarmer/5275978333/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5234463202/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/anttyblog/5230085595/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Perth









http://www.flickr.com/photos/artiephotography/5188085605/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/brianscharff/4995620023/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

Adelaide









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4658841677/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4483130366/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Gold Coast









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bonduniversity/5049057029/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5226236108/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## bOrN2BwILd (Oct 4, 2008)

i just love gold coast so much


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Gold Coast is really amazing, great :cheers:


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/cyclingscotty/5240569129/sizes/l/in/photostream/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/laurenfarmer/5265375176/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/oskarwells/5147429888/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sarmu/4221605994/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dmtgc/4951963121/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/syauqee/5130728280/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

--


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Happy Australia Day :cheers: and very nice new photos Dime


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

Melbourne









http://500px.com/photo/1415425








http://500px.com/photo/1168745








http://500px.com/photo/753042








http://500px.com/photo/1218375


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

Brisbane









http://500px.com/photo/1414892








http://500px.com/photo/1870179








http://500px.com/photo/848016


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

Gold Coast









http://500px.com/photo/1182352








http://500px.com/photo/1061865








http://500px.com/photo/2090502








http://500px.com/photo/2105188


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

I love Gold Coast:cheers:


----------



## po-low (Oct 6, 2011)

Australia has great skylines!

The Gold coast looks impressive!!


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Nice updates....


----------



## sumer urmiyeli (Oct 2, 2011)

Queensland Brisbana skylines

ChrisJ










By Matthew Watt










By Bisok


----------



## sumer urmiyeli (Oct 2, 2011)

Melbourne by Francio64


----------



## victorlachica (Nov 19, 2008)

City of Bunbury

https://flic.kr/p/p8mVcy


----------



## victorlachica (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Looking how to post a flickr photo? See here:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=116216794&postcount=6


----------

